# What's your latest g scale purchase ?



## bf2468 (Jun 24, 2013)

I just purchased a new in the box lgb 2055 white pass loco for $350.00. It amazes me how much new stuff is still available. I believe this engine is 1991 vintage.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I just got a NIB - USAT - NS 60 ft. box car, from My buddy, .. GN Rocky!! 

Thanks again Rocky!! good luck.... 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Four MTH passenger cars from Ray. Makes for a long UP train behind my Challenger.


----------



## DanteHicks79 (Jun 19, 2013)

Congrats on the new LGB loco bf2468! A buddy of mine's dad just donated a LGB 2018D Mogul (1990 vintage) to my collection. 

He also donated an LGB D&RG combine coach, so my latest purchase will be a set of metal wheels to replace the plastic wheels that came stock on the car.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

$5 worth of raffle tickets at yesterday's OCGRS meeting... but I didn't win anything.

But that's OK. For $5 worth of tickets last month, I won a new Hartland engine. And usually win something ~4 times a year, usually railcars and structures, but sometimes engines.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Track !


----------



## jwalls110 (Dec 12, 2012)

Maybe not G but the Model Railroader Cyclopedia Steam Locomotives to help in my bash of a Big Hauler to the Maryland and Pennsylvania #28.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

It hasn't arrived yet, but this weekend I broke down on Ebay and impulsively bought (at a good price) something I have always wanted for the collection, a Lionel NYC 4-4-2 Atlantic. 

Now before you standard gauge guys start thinking I'm going over to the dark side, its going to go on display over my workbench. If time and money allow I plan to upgrade it and perhaps use it for events like the Fairplex open houses or similar. I suppose now I'll need to pick up a matching caboose somewhere down the line.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By jwalls110 on 12 Aug 2013 11:58 AM 
Maybe not G but the Model Railroader Cyclopedia Steam Locomotives to help in my bash of a Big Hauler to the Maryland and Pennsylvania #28. 

Boy that book gave me big dreams of building from scratch ... bought some brass castings and you know what? Girls are nice after all .... I wonder where that book is some 50 years later?


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Mine was an Aristo snow plow. They're always going for $75-plus on Ebay, and I've had my eye on them for over a year. So I was happy to snag one for $50, but from a different on-line auction. Plus %15 for fees, plus shipping. But it came with a nice bobber caboose, so it was a good deal all around.


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

Waiting on some stuff from WI-Ill trains and got a new PIKO boxcar from Trainland. And, although not a new purchase, i'm working on a Colorado Models Structures kit I bought last summer. I have a week off until Classes start again for me. I'm also heading over to Kidmans's Reindeer Pass this weekend. Hope to find some good deals before heading up to Boone to ride the afternoon excursion train with my son.


----------



## GaryR (Feb 6, 2010)

Wheels axles and a motor from Heartland.  

GaryR


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

We bought a hartline trolley at this years g scale convention.


----------



## Lawman (Aug 4, 2013)

One trip to the House of Trains here in Omaha and I walked away with a new Union Pacific Hopper car and a slightly used Santa Fe reefer car.... If I keep chipping away, I might actually have a complete train some day! Big deal for me since I only have one caboose and three used engines! He He...


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Got a (second) Grizzly Flats First Class excursion car off of Ebay last week. With two, and the 2nd & 3d class cars, I now have the complete consist to run behind my Chloe (also an Ebay purchase years ago) just as God and Ward Kimball intended







.

I've been browsing for this second car for several years now, but the going price for them has just kept climbing -- more than I was comfortable paying. I think I got this one at a reasonable price because there are a few figures glued on (removable if I decide to) and because -- Horror of Horrors! -- there was no original box!

I love LGB COLLECTORS... they make it easier for runners like me!


----------



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi Guys,
I was able to find 2 Kiss RhB engines on eBay.

KISS 61113 G Scale Brass Bernina Crocodile Ge 4/4182:










and KISS 52112 GE 4/4 I "Bernina"










Both DCC with sound.

Beautiful models
TOM


----------



## rsmproductions (Jan 5, 2008)

I purchased a new in the box Bachmann 3-Truck Shay. Its now sitting on my fireplace mantel waiting for the day I can outfit her with RC/Battery. Also purchased a Consolidation gear box from Barry. Other than that I have a very hard to find AMS Combine - unlettered awaiting me. That and all the actual layout building materials I've purchased this summer to jumpstart the railroad!! 

Richard


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi,

Eight" just plain folk" that I bought on ebay and a used connie I got from Clem at warrior run locomotive.

Chuck


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

A few weeks ago I purchased two AMS, weathered freight cars from Jonathan Bliese....a stock car and a boxcar. Also an Accucraft, brass, "round roof" long caboose #0574, from Jonathan. ALL weathered beautifully by Jonathan. Need to get some photos!


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

In June I purchased USAT D&RG Ski Train Coach and Vista Dome cars. Now that USAT raised their prices, I'm waiting for a good sale to purchase some more. 

Then at the 44th Florida Rail Fair in July, I purchased a new in the box Aristo Craft Rock Island FB1. At the show I thought someone had put new springs in the trucks, but at only $60.00, I didn't look it over too closely. But once I got home, I turned it over and found the wheels to have no wear. 

Hopefully I'll find something interesting to buy at the TCA York Meet in Oct.


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

At the Garden Railway Convention in Cincinatti Ohio I purchased American made HLW LaPorte.










and had it signed by Phil Jensen himself.


----------



## bf2468 (Jun 24, 2013)

Richard,

That is a great looking engine.

Bob


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

A Roundhouse Millie. 









David Meashey


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Accucraft C-16 









Accucraft Quarry Hunslet 









Andrew


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

A couple of batteries 
2- 14.8v Li-ion packs..... 

"signed by Phil..." oooh lucky man, I run the Jupiter. For an over grown toy, it's a brute, literally ran the rims off. 

John


----------



## apo234 (Aug 14, 2013)

I got an aristocraft 2011 version pacific from jane dell flowers!


----------

